# anyone got any facts, info or interest in "AMTronic"



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

anyone got any facts, info or interest in "AMTronic" model?










Info here:
http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/amtronic.html
and
http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/amtronicextra.html


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes...I have one. Do you want it?


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

a rerelease?
or an original 1969 ?

whats it worth?


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

It came out again in 2000. I have it in the box...in bags, etc.

Worth?


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm also in Ontario. I think it's a beautiful kit...complex...lots of parts. I don't know if I'll ever get around to building it....so it's time to thin out my stock...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I paid $125.00 for an orginal,that was 10-12 years ago.It has everything including the cardboard diorama base and the hex-solar panel sticker.I have half a case of the 2000 edtion re-release.alex


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

well, thats the first thing I'm interested in...
one of the re-release versions.
Because I would like to assemble one and see the kit completed.

I have a 1969 kit...still new/complete.
This box has been opened, when we first bought it, but never built.
yes, it has the Diorama background, etc.

...but of course, to build this kit now, would be a tragedy to the collectable aspect of the item.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

If you're interested...LMK. What part of Ontario are you in?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got one lying around unbuilt. I wouldn't be surprised if there were still some of store shelves somewhere.

I also did this with one:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_exec.html

And a bunch of other people did a bunch of sci fi kitbashes with them.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I still have my built up AMTronic with box and instructions from the 60s. It was one of my favorites, even tho my building skills weren't up to the complexity at the time.
I was suprised that no one ever reproduced the cardboard diorama - its an integral part of the whole "futurist" appeal.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

John P said:


> Got one lying around unbuilt. I wouldn't be surprised if there were still some of store shelves somewhere.
> 
> I also did this with one:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_exec.html
> ...


yeah, I've seen your Shuttle before.
I didn't like the Nacelle design, but overall the build is top notch!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey I have one of those half-built. I got the re release (found it about 5 years back). Its a very tricky/difficult kit to build... it doesnt fit very well.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

John's right...there is one on the shelf still---my shelf!

If anyone's interested in mine, send me a private message through HobbyTalk. First one gets it.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

ShadOAB said:


> John's right...there is one on the shelf still---my shelf!
> 
> If anyone's interested in mine, send me a private message through HobbyTalk. First one gets it.


your account will not receive private messages here...

I'd love to say I'll take it, but too many purchases this month make it an unwise choice for me at the moment.
Just for curiosity sake, how much do you want?

sorry, you asked where I was located earlier...I am in Cambridge ontario


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey shadOAB,

I tried sending you a private mail, and an e-mail, but it wouldn't let me. 

I am interested in the AMTronic, if you still have it available.

Please PM me, or drop me an e-mail. I have one of these kits, but mine was missing all it's tires, so, I need another one.

Please mail me at:

[email protected], and let me know either way on the subject. Thanks much, and hope to hear from you. And thanks to the individual who started this thread. I never thought of asking on here about that kit. DUH! I feel stoopid! LOL

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> . . . I was surprised that no one ever reproduced the cardboard diorama - its an integral part of the whole "futurist" appeal.


Someone did. 

http://www.greysteele.com/models/amtronic.htm (Scroll to the bottom.)

The site also has reproductions of the original box art, instruction sheet, and promotional brochure that explained just how the thing was supposed to work.

It was an interesting though far-fetched concept. But, hey, we had just landed on the moon! ANYTHING was possible by the time we reached the far-off 21st century.

I don't know of anyone who has attempted to build the model kit with all of the moving and retractable parts. The thing is just too fragile if you try to make all the operating features work according to the directions.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Odd. I used to receive them. I just checked my box...and it seems active...but empty.

I'm in Mississauga...and easy snail mail away to Cambridge....and no customs to deal with, etc. 

Anyway...I was thinking to sell it for $50.00


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I was in the process of building mine,if you work carefully it is sturdier that you might think.Now I will have to wait until I relocate to finish it.alex


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I have two of them...an older reissue, and the recent reissue that came out a few years ago...I will build one someday for sure..


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I have one of the reissues. It is one I don't plan on parting with, though. I'm looking forward to building it, though I have to admit I have no idea of how to get that beautiful gloss coat some of you car builders can pull off!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Well...looks like I'm holding on to mine too.

I see I can download the display from the site scotpens posted...so it might be worth keeping the kit, anyway.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

airdave said:


> yeah, I've seen your Shuttle before.
> I didn't like the Nacelle design, but overall the build is top notch!!


Are you kidding? Those cool-looking nacelles made from Staedtler highlighter pens are the best part of the design!


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

hey, I applaud the ingenuity!
and as I said, the craftmanship looks top notch!

I just don't like the shape of those nacelles,
next to the Shuttle body
it doesn't work for me.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Scotpens and FalconDesign - Thanks so much for the link and alert on the AMTronic base!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I built the front half of mine last year. I can't imagine trying to build it with tube glue. It went together very nicely with Testors liquid cement.
The fit was very impressive, all the moving parts, (and there are a bunch) work well. I painted mine "Mango Orange"..I'll dust her off and take a few shots..

Steve


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

steve123 said:


> I built the front half of mine last year. I can't imagine trying to build it with tube glue. It went together very nicely with Testors liquid cement.
> The fit was very impressive, all the moving parts, (and there are a bunch) work well. I painted mine "Mango Orange"..I'll dust her off and take a few shots..
> 
> Steve


Definitely do take those pics. I'd like to see them!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm re-glueing the rear wheel bay doors, I forgot this thing needs a color sanding and a clear coat so be kind..lol

Pics soon...

Photobucket is down for a bit, I've got some shots ready to upload


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's the cockpit, I used a little "gizmology" in here.


















It was raining last night...that's the biggest visible flaw...but she needs a wet sand and a clearcoat. I'll take a few pics with the gear down in a bit.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I should have taken a few steps back.....

Ahh, well it looks ok on the shelf.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

helps if you back up a bit from the finished kit.

This is one I loved to screw up as a kid. Didn't do much better a few years ago...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I know...I maybe shoulda painted it silver too...lol

Great job Steve!...Gold looks good, I need to finish the back half now...


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I always wanted to carve a base for this kit out of Balsa Foam and landscape it, just using the backdrop as something in the distance. The whole thing is so Syd Mead-ish. My 1960's tube glue skills always ruined the moving parts, but I'll bet today, with fast-drying welders like Tenax, you can make the parts workable AND strong. But most of us have other ways to strengthen a weak kit now that we didn't know in the 1960's, too.

I'd love to see lots of photos of finished AMTronics!

Lee


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

couple more shots that skillfully hide my worst boo boos.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Sweet photos! This is one of those kits with nearly unlimited build and/or customization possibilities.

Lee


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone remember this baby? Got a definite _Blade Runner_ vibe going there.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

scotpens said:


> Anyone remember this baby? Got a definite _Blade Runner_ vibe going there.


a precursor to the "Fifth Element" Taxi?


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

Think about it...this thing makes wicked sense!...

in todays environment of high gas prices and green thinking, how cool is the ability to ditch the unneccessary portion of the vehicle and drive to the office in the smaller more economical "module"

Or, to be able to cart the kids to their ball game and drop them off ...complete with the rear module, which serves as a shelter, a "base" for them to store their equipment and essentials, a retreat to in case of bad weather or just a safe haven to return to before being picked up again by "mom".

This could also be the most practical RV for campers and the like.

This is a design way ahead of its time.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

But instead of the AMTronic, we got this:

http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1658545_1658544_1658540,00.html


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Anyone remember this baby? Got a definite _Blade Runner_ vibe going there.


I remember seeing pics of that - very cool!


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

Dr. Brad said:


> But instead of the AMTronic, we got this:
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1658545_1658544_1658540,00.html


*I don't agree with their choices for the 50 worst cars of all time...but yes, that Aztec thing was an absolute abomination!*


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

steve123 said:


>


Where'd the swimsuit babe come from? She's cute. But is her hair PURPLE?


airdave said:


> . . . This could also be the most practical RV for campers and the like.
> 
> This is a design way ahead of its time.


A major part of the AMTronic concept was that for long-distance travel, the combined vehicle could be driven onto a network of specially built, trough-like guideways. The driver would punch his destination into the computer panel, the wheels would retract into the body and, using thrust from the rear jet turbines, the vehicle would accelerate to 300 m.p.h. on an air cushion generated by the front and rear lift fans. (Never mind that those itty-bitty fans are WAY too small.) Once on the guideway, all functions would be operated by the vehicle's onboard computer, which would receive continuous control and navigation data via the extended contact plates touching the side rails. Pretty nifty, huh? Also totally impractical, of course. Imagine the cost of building that ground-up infrastructure of guideways with all the necessary support and maintenance -- in today's dollars, or even in 1969 dollars!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't like the rear-facing seats in the back. I get carsick facing backwards. Urp.


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

John P said:


> I don't like the rear-facing seats in the back. I get carsick facing backwards. Urp.


+1!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The babe is part of a amine' series called Wanted Dead or Alive...little pre-painted vinyl
figures....the wife REALLY looked at me funny when these started showing up from Hong Kong


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Warning very "sexiful"..also OT..sorry.









Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got the same looks with my PVCs from "Gunslinger Girl." Pre-teen Italian Secret Police assasinettes with realistic guns. And visible panties.

Women don't always understand. :freak:


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Anyone remember this baby? Got a definite _Blade Runner_ vibe going there.


Do I ever... it's still sitting on my shelf at home!  A couple of parts have fallen off, but it was a really fun build.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

BlackbirdCD said:


> Do I ever... it's still sitting on my shelf at home!  A couple of parts have fallen off, but it was a really fun build.


Kudos on the cab. That's pretty memorable.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

BlackbirdCD said:


> Do I ever... it's still sitting on my shelf at home!  A couple of parts have fallen off, but it was a really fun build.


Do you have any more pics? I'm sure all of us would like to see them!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Alfred Wong at SSM did a fairly amazing Star wars bash with one:
http://www.alfredsmind.ca/jfire1pg.htm


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Now that was cool! Thanks for the link John!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Dr. Brad said:


> But instead of the AMTronic, we got this:
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1658545_1658544_1658540,00.html


As soon as I clicked on the link I really started to laugh. I did simulator testing on the Aztek. The author got it soooo right. The concept vehicle was very cool, but when we got the design intent in the lab most of us blanched. :freak:

RK


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> As soon as I clicked on the link I really started to laugh. I did simulator testing on the Aztek. The author got it soooo right. The concept vehicle was very cool, but when we got the design intent in the lab most of us blanched. :freak:
> 
> RK


Really? Wow! It's kind of cool to hear that that author got that right! Too bad that kind of thing happens too often!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Dr. Brad said:


> Do you have any more pics? I'm sure all of us would like to see them!


I'll dig some up this weekend and post them on my Flickr page. Thanks!


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup, I had an original in 1969. Loved it, built it the best I could for my age, lost it or left it behind somewhere. Never did get the bright red shiny paint job right. Bought the reissue and hope I still have it (it's packed away). Very cool car for the time - was it designed by Syd Mead? The box art sure looks like his art.


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

Steve123 said:

The babe is part of a amine' series called Wanted Dead or Alive....the wife REALLY looked at me funny when these started showing up...

As I thought when adding the "shuttle babe" figure to my TOS Galileo blueprints, "adds an easily understood sex--eh, _scale_ element." 

I've 3 of those figures posed beside a Mercedes bubblecar, myself...but then, I'm single...


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

*Well, I guess the obvious joke there is:

"I have a model of a Mercedes Bubble Car and three miniature models of sexy girls displayed with it.....oh, and I'm single...go figure"
*




sorry
it was just too easy
LOL
don't worry, I'm single too...and a model builder!


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

steve123 said:


> The babe is part of a amine' series called Wanted Dead or Alive...little pre-painted vinyl
> figures....the wife REALLY looked at me funny when these started showing up from Hong Kong


 
Pre-painted, where is the fun in that?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ahhh,...sometimes after a long day of stalking hollywood starlets or fellow employees. I just want to relax when I get back to Mom's basement. 6 or 7 Mountain Dews later I'm ready to open the egg that contains some cute volleyball babe....Don't hate me 'cuz I like little vinyl babes....lol


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

16 guys read this and start to cry....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Make that 17...
Mcdee


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

My suggestion for weeping single males is to do as I've done: conceal at least most of one's model display spaces behind attractive, anonymous cabinet doors. Keeps the dust off too...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

"I'm a man,yes I am,and I cant help but love you so!!"-Spencer Davis Group.


----------

